# An Interest Check



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

First things first, I apologise in advance if this isn't the right place for this type of thing; please tell me how/where to move it if this is the wrong part of the forum for this thread...

Second things second, this is a small thread to check if anyone's actually interested in my idea before I go ahead and take the plunge. This wouldn't be the first slightly insane WH40k crossover RP idea I had, and I want to make sure there's actually an audience for this kind of thing. I don't know whether my fellow Heratics go for lighthearted roleplays, or whether I should start this somewhere else- where, though I don't know.

Third things third, the plot- or what passes for one in my mad brain. Okay... You know in Hetalia there's people that 'sum up' the various countries on Earth and their sterotypes? Well, I was just thinking "Would that work for planets? I bet it would!" and the idea of (working title here) Imperial Powers Hetalia was born. Basically, there's a person for each planet and they embody that planet. To pull a random example out of the hat, Ultramar would be a brave 'hero type' who always plays by the rules and believes deeply in honour; he's the type that was either loved or thought as a boring, uptight stick-in-the-mud. Fenris would be a rough, tough, drinkin', fightin' Space Viking who's a lot sharper than people give him credit for. The way each person interacts would be defined by the alligences of the planet they represent, and perhaps the alligences of the Space Marine Chapter that calls that planet home. I think they'd be a bit like the Primarchs, just not superpowered. Holy Terra, of course, would be in charge.

What do you think- good or bad? Is it a waste of time?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I like that you have 3 negative answers and only one good one 

I said it needs work since now it only seems to be in the planning stage.
I don't know if i would join, depends on what it will be about.

We have a place we're at, great....... what will the stereotypes do?


----------



## hauk119 (Oct 10, 2011)

I kind of wanted to say "kill it with fire". not because its bad, but because that sounds awesome  It sounds very interesting but also very vague. Could Eldar Craftworlds get in on this? That would make this very interesting.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

@Klomster: I'm a negative type of girl. 

I meant the kind of stereotypes that one planet presumably holds about the people of another, whether or not they are accurate; like that the Clatchians are all backwards semi-orks and everyone on Fenris is a beardy Viking, even the women.

@Hauk119: Possibly... It would be interesting. But is there such thing as stereotyped Craftwords?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What`s the plot? 

ie: WHY are these people being brought together? To fight? To be studied? To learn?


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah, well... That's the problem. I have some half-ideas as to the actual plot- like 'Look, we're reinacting the Heresy/Galactic Politics!' or 'Hello, Calgar, I'm Ultramar! Nice to meet you.' sort of plots- but I don't know how to stretch them enough. I've been involved in one Hetalia RP and it sort of dissolved into randomness... I think there was one point when the 'counties' were outlawed and were put in prison which was interesting.

Though Calgar meeting the personifacation of Ultrama would be amusing, as would Holy Terra...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

> 'Hello, Calgar, I'm Ultramar! Nice to meet you.'


Wait what? I didn't get this at all, how is that a plot?
Or how.... what... why..... oh bollocks.

I can't get that to make sense, but perhaps it's not meant to.
And you speaking of total randomness makes me nostalgic, the first and best Rp i've ever run was in that category, and it was great.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I meant the... I'll just call them 'personifactions', appear within the Warhammer 40k universe as we know it and interact with existing characters- like the personifaction of Ultramar appears on said planet, gets spotted wandering around and is taken to/somehow meets Calgar, who will probably feel the Space Marine's version of 'wtf?'. The same happens with the other personifacations, and the penny drops. That something strange is going on here.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> I meant the... I'll just call them 'personifactions', appear within the Warhammer 40k universe as we know it and interact with existing characters- like the personifaction of Ultramar appears on said planet, gets spotted wandering around and is taken to/somehow meets Calgar, who will probably feel the Space Marine's version of 'wtf?'. The same happens with the other personifacations, and the penny drops. That something strange is going on here.


So are you planning to have the characters separate from one another?


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

The 'planets' would start out on their 'homes', but I should think they'd meet up pretty soon- part of my idea was the Inter/Intragalatic Alliance Of Planets which is basically all Imperium-held planets gathering, and the Council of Prime Planets, which is exculsive planets that are home to a Primarch. (I can imagine Fenris and Prospero having a few aumsing arguments...)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> First things first, I apologise in advance if this isn't the right place for this type of thing; please tell me how/where to move it if this is the wrong part of the forum for this thread...


I don't know about some others, but I certainly think that a thread checking on the interest of a potential RP you are considering running on Heresy belongs in the section about RPing on Heresy.



Black Steel Feathers said:


> Second things second, this is a small thread to check if anyone's actually interested in my idea before I go ahead and take the plunge. This wouldn't be the first slightly insane WH40k crossover RP idea I had, and I want to make sure there's actually an audience for this kind of thing. I don't know whether my fellow Heratics go for lighthearted roleplays, or whether I should start this somewhere else- where, though I don't know.


I am all for just about any kind of RP myself, as long as it can concevably work in a reasonable manner, makes sense, has plot, and is led by a GM with some dedication to see his/her work through.

That being said, having looked at what your proposing I will honestly say not interested if I see a recruitment thread. On your poll, I am one of the two who chose the bad idea option and I will elaborate on why further down. (So keep reading.:biggrin



Black Steel Feathers said:


> Third things third,


As with many elements of light humour, the joke only works once in a single go. Its not so funny a second time in a row.



Black Steel Feathers said:


> the plot- or what passes for one in my mad brain. Okay... You know in Hetalia there's people that 'sum up' the various countries on Earth and their sterotypes?


Whoa, whoa, whoa, hold the phone for a minute there. What in the many hells is Hetalia?

Thats the first thing that ran through my mind before I went and looked it up so that I could understand what it is your talking about. Might be a very good idea to provide a link or two in the near future.



Black Steel Feathers said:


> Well, I was just thinking "Would that work for planets? I bet it would!"


Take a step back and compare the idea in Hetalia to your idea. Truth be told it will not work, because what your looking for in your idea is characters born from the stereotypes of the societies on the planets, not the planets themselves.

So would it work for the planets? Not in the way your intending. For the populations of those planets? More likely.



Black Steel Feathers said:


> Basically, there's a person for each planet and they embody that planet. To pull a random example out of the hat, Ultramar would be a brave 'hero type' who always plays by the rules and believes deeply in honour; he's the type that was either loved or thought as a boring, uptight stick-in-the-mud. Fenris would be a rough, tough, drinkin', fightin' Space Viking who's a lot sharper than people give him credit for.


What your describing is not the characteristics of Ultramar and Fenris, but rather a scant few details of the Ultramarines and Space Wolves respectively. 

Ultramar is a beautiful world with, correct me if I am wrong, lush forests and great mountains. It is something to strike awe in all who see such natural beauty, and has little to do with any description of the Ultramarines who call Ultramar home. Fenris is a cold, unforgiving planet that kills off the weak and rewards the strong with more death should they faulter for but a moment.



Black Steel Feathers said:


> What do you think- good or bad? Is it a waste of time?


As I mentioned before, I voted bad idea. Why? Because I honestly feel that such a thing would foster god modding, over-the-top-bad-assery, and card-board characters more than anything else.

I mean if the characters are supposed to be in the league of primarchs when it comes to power then why would they try to solve problems with anything but brute force? No enemy would be to much for any of these characters, every situation would run the risk of being one sided, and the humour will not be able to hold the entire story, assuming there is one beyond trying to be funny, for very long.


You said it yourself, you played in a similar such RP before and it dissolved into randomness. You will lose people from that, nothing will ever get done, and the story be left incomplete.


I am all for a light hearted RP, with a focus more on the other more major aspects of role-playing. The problem is the medium we choose as the setting. Warhammer fantasy and 40k are both grimdark environments lending themselves to heavier things and fighting.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

So, to sum up your post, don't do it?

Okay. 

(To be honest, I kinda expected that reaction. I must be some sort of emotional masochist...)


----------

